# This Thing Followed Me Home!



## JimDawson (Mar 20, 2016)

It works but the picture is a bit washed out.  I haven't even unloaded it from my truck yet, so haven't had a chance to play with it.  I figured for $135 I couldn't go too wrong.  I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, but it looked cool.

I really just bought it for the base, the lens, and the light source.  Now I just need to find a little X-Y table to put on the base.

Moritex Scopeman 560 Camera w Granite Block




I also picked up a Tektronix 2465A dvm 350MHZ 4 channels oscilloscope from the same seller for $135.




Not a bad day of buying stuff I really didn't need.


----------



## ogberi (Mar 20, 2016)

I love the 2465, used one for a loooong time.  Rock solid, dependable, and never drifted much on calibration.  just make sure you're using good probes with it.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 20, 2016)

That Tek scope probably cost about a zillion dollars new nice score! And its a 4 channel sweet! Not sure what you will do with that other thing, look at bacteria maybe. lol


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey, them Tek scopes still cost a zillion dollars to buy!  But now they fit in you hip pocket!

Use that camera to dig out steel shavings with!  Zoom in 100x....

Nice find Jim!


----------



## royesses (Mar 21, 2016)

I have a 2465 300 MHZ. Purchased it about 12 years ago. It had a broken fan that I replaced with a muffin fan and an intermittent error on boot up. I found a couple of high ESR low value caps in the power supply. I replaced all the power supply caps and it's been a solid performer since than. I paid $300 on eBay. I have the Tek cart for it ($330.00 original cost) and the correct Tek probes. Original cost was $5,150.00 for whoever purchased it new. The only problem point on them is the Hybrid amplifier in the front end amp and cooling fan. They can be almost impossible to find  and expensive. There is an old Tek employee in Washington state who bought all the spare parts they had and I was able to get a new A and B sweep knob and detents from him( when I taught at the local vo-tech those knobs constantly broke). He didn't have the fan unfortunately. The original fan was variable speed temperature controlled to keep calibration tighter. Tek really went overboard on the design of that scope.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 22, 2016)

royesses said:


> I have a 2465 300 MHZ. Purchased it about 12 years ago. It had a broken fan that I replaced with a muffin fan and an intermittent error on boot up. I found a couple of high ESR low value caps in the power supply. I replaced all the power supply caps and it's been a solid performer since than. I paid $300 on eBay. I have the Tek cart for it ($330.00 original cost) and the correct Tek probes. Original cost was $5,150.00 for whoever purchased it new. The only problem point on them is the Hybrid amplifier in the front end amp and cooling fan. They can be almost impossible to find  and expensive. There is an old Tek employee in Washington state who bought all the spare parts they had and I was able to get a new A and B sweep knob and detents from him( when I taught at the local vo-tech those knobs constantly broke). He didn't have the fan unfortunately. The original fan was variable speed temperature controlled to keep calibration tighter. Tek really went overboard on the design of that scope.




Good info!  Thanks!


----------



## royesses (Mar 22, 2016)

Here is what I have about the Tek employee with the parts:
Parts for older Tektronix scopes can be had from Dean Kidd (503) 625-7363 in Sherwood Oregon.  An EX-Tektronix employee, he keeps a large stock of obsolete parts.  Prices not too bad.


----------

